# Duplicate content on your site.



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

I get a lot of questions from this forum concerning duplicate content especially in terms of creating different pages for each service area. The common question is about putting certain content containing keywords on every page while having other original content. 

Matt Cutts, the head of Google's Anti Spam dept., just posted a video today discussing duplicate content and how it can affect your site. I think this is valuable information for anyone managing a site. 

Take a look if you are interested in learning more. Thank you.


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

Nevermind....got what I was looking for.


----------

